# Squeaking



## PotatoBirb

I have 4 budgies with one pair that has mated quite a few times, and recently the female makes a high pitched squeaking noise when the male is flirting and feeding her. Should I be concerned? She only does it when she's flirting, so I doubt it's a respiratory thing.


----------



## RavensGryf

We really don't condone your budgies mating, which can lead to accidental breeding. By your questions, it doesn't sound like you're experienced enough to breed. We encourage you to read this if you haven't already: https://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/when-we-dont-want-eggs.html

It would be so much easier on both you and the birds, if you take the advice in the link above, and just let them be "friends".


----------



## FaeryBee

*Are all four budgies housed in the same cage?

You indicate you have a pair that has mated a few times. Why are you allowing this?

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

When you have mixed gender pairs, you should be doing everything possible to discourage breeding.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Rearranging their cage frequently, and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.

When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. *


----------



## PotatoBirb

Yes, I do follow all those steps and I have never wanted them to breed. I am not careless when it comes to this kind of thing but I am in a difficult situation at the moment since we are moving. I do everything in my power to keep them happy and healthy.

Please try to be open minded about my situation. Also isn't it rare for a budgie to lay without a nesting site? I can't find anything about causes of egg development. I'm sorry I've just spent all of my money and time on these birds that I do research every single day for, and I have no control over my situation being under 18.


----------



## FaeryBee

*When budgies are actively and regularly mating, there is a good chance the female will decide to lay the eggs wherever she can.
If there are no food, water dishes or toys she can utilize as a nesting site, she may lay them on the cage floor.

If you have four birds in one cage and mating is taking place, that is even worse as fighting may break out if more than one male wants to mate with the female.

If you are under 18 then I would suggest asking your parents if you can do extra chores to earn enough money to get a second cage.
You can also save any money you get as gifts for holidays.
Getting a 30"x18"x18" cage isn't very expensive and you can house two budgies in it.
Separating your budgies by gender would be best.

Prevue Hendryx 30"x18"x18" *


----------



## PlumpyParakeet

While plenty has been said about the topic of breeding, I would be interested in hearing some input about the posters main question, the female squeaking while the male is flirting and feeding her.

My birds also do this. The female will squeak or what I would describe as a high pitched cheep just before or while the male is feeding her. In fact, whenever I hear the sound, I know that he is feeding her. I have read that this could just be general bonding and not necessarily a sign of them wanting to breed. 

Potatobird, does this seem like what your birds do? Does anyone else have any input on this? 

My birds do not show any other signs of breeding that I am aware of and I take active steps as others have posted to discourage breeding.


----------



## FaeryBee

*The high pitched squeaking after or while being fed by the other budgie is perfectly normal and not a sign that the budgies are going to mate. *


----------



## PotatoBirb

Yes is is exactly what they do and thank you


----------

